# Mother of 4



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

Have just seen the news about the woman who left her 4 kids for 24 hours to go drinking. The youngest was 3 months old and the eldest was only 4 and had tried to make milk for the baby  . It is further proof of how unfair infertility is! Woman like that just don't deserve to have children


----------



## princess30 (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree with you 100% - some women are blessed to have many kids like this women 4 kids...and being so selfish she left them home alone to fend for themselves so she could go out drinking & taking drugs..and here is us girls desperate to have a baby to call there own...


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

I am ashamed to admit it   but I was watching Jeremey Kyle this morning and there were the usual scummy couple on. She was pregnant with #2 and was considering getting rid of it just to keep the BF happy! He came on the stage and was a real catch - NOT! and basically said he didn't really care what she did with the baby. DP says that all these people should be put on an island together so we don't have to know about them


----------

